# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  لفحص النظر

## معاذ القرعان

ادخل على الرابط التالي
ثم قم بادخال الرقم الموجود بالدائرة لمعرفة قوة البصر عندك
طمنونا عن نظركوا واكلوا جزر
انا 11/12
http://www.asaher.com/testco/test1.php

----------


## العالي عالي

نتيجة فحص النظر تبين أن نظرك لابأس به ومن الأفضل الذهاب للطبيب
المجموع : 7 من 12

 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

11/12

مشكور معاذ

يا اخوان الي بلبس نظارات يشلحهم 

انا بعتبره غش :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> نتيجة فحص النظر تبين أن نظرك لابأس به ومن الأفضل الذهاب للطبيب
> المجموع : 7 من 12


بسيطة يا عالي 

ازمة و بتعدي  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> 11/12
> 
> مشكور معاذ
> 
> يا اخوان الي بلبس نظارات يشلحهم 
> 
> انا بعتبره غش


انا عملت الفحص وانا لابس النظارات  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> نتيجة فحص النظر تبين أن نظرك لابأس به ومن الأفضل الذهاب للطبيب
> المجموع : 7 من 12



بوجهك يا عالي لعند محل الخضرة جيب معك 2 كيلو جزر وتعال  :Db465236ff:  
هاي هيك كمان مع النظارة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> بسيطة يا عالي 
> 
> ازمة و بتعدي



 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> بوجهك يا عالي لعند محل الخضرة جيب معك 2 كيلو جزر وتعال  
> هاي هيك كمان مع النظارة


لا بس الجوع مأثر على كتير  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> لا بس الجوع مأثر على كتير



اها؟؟؟؟؟؟
خلص روح اكل وارجع افحص مرة ثانية

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

*هذا الي طلع الي :  
نتيجة فحص النظر تبين أن نظرك ماشاء الله ممتاز 
المجموع : 11 من 12*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *هذا الي طلع الي :  
> نتيجة فحص النظر تبين أن نظرك ماشاء الله ممتاز 
> المجموع : 11 من 12*


اللهم صلي على النبي

دقو على الخشب  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اللهم صلي على النبي
> 
> دقو على الخشب


دق دق دق دق دق دق 

سمعت يا عالي :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> دق دق دق دق دق دق 
> 
> سمعت يا عالي


اه سمعت  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو العبد

نتيجة فحص النظر تبين أن نظرك ماشاء الله ممتاز 
المجموع : 11 من 12



 :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):   :Icon31:   :Icon31:   :Icon31:

----------


## ashrafwater

11/12
الحمد لله

----------


## العالي عالي

> 11/12
> الحمد لله


ما شاء الله عنك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

نتيجة فحص النظر تبين أن نظرك ماشاء الله ممتاز 
المجموع : 11 من 12



والله العظيم شلحت النظاره مع انه عندي قصر 2.50

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

شكرا معاذ ..نتيجتي 9 :Smile:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> شكرا معاذ ..نتيجتي 9


انتبهي لحالك يا لمسة شقاوة

----------


## زينة

*نتيجة الفحص 10/12 
شكرا معاذ *

----------


## N_tarawneh

12 / 12 ... :SnipeR (62):  

عيون صقر ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> 12 / 12 ... 
> 
> عيون صقر ...


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> 12 / 12 ... 
> 
> عيون صقر ...



ما شاء الله
لو انا محلك بعرضهن للبيع

----------

